# Type of Testosterone Bloodwork to ask for?



## Dunamis (Apr 27, 2021)

Before I send in my "official bloodwork" to my urologist I am going to pay out of pocket to get a test completed preliminarily from LabCorp. I have used more than the prescribed amount of test cyp. I'm want to make sure my test/estrogen levels are around where they should be before submitting my "official" bloodwork. My problem is I don't know exactly what to ask for. If I ask to have my test levels checked, will it only consist of test? Should I ask for a specific type of test to have completed?

-D


----------



## Jin (Apr 27, 2021)

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/31219-Where-do-you-guys-get-your-bloodwork-done


----------



## Dunamis (Apr 27, 2021)

Jin said:


> https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/31219-Where-do-you-guys-get-your-bloodwork-done



Thx, bud. I really appreciate it!


----------



## Dunamis (Apr 27, 2021)

I will be using LabCorp. Sounds like I will need Test: 070001 "Testosterone, Total, Women, Children, and Hypogonadal Males, LC/MS-MS". We’ll see how this goes….



https://www.labcorp.com/tests/07000...women-children-and-hypogonadal-males-lc-ms-ms


----------

